# The Collected Writings of James H. Thornwell, 4 vol set,$100



## Mayflower (Sep 5, 2004)

Guys,

Check this great offering of "The Collected Writings of James H. Thornwell", Pre-publication Special Offer for the First 350 Orders for $100 (normal price $225)

http://www.solid-ground-books.com/search.asp?searchtext=thornwell

I order already a set, so hoping that they will get 350 orders!


----------



## Irishcat922 (Sep 5, 2004)

Can I borrow $100.00?


----------



## govols (Sep 5, 2004)

Can I borrow your books?


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Sep 5, 2004)

That is like all the money I have to live on in a single week :no:


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 5, 2004)

That is awesome! I have recently been fascinated with the Southern Presbyterians. At the moment I am reading [i:b5b7e731e5] The Life and Letters of James Henley Thornwell[/i:b5b7e731e5] by BM Palmer and [i:b5b7e731e5]Evangelical Eloquence[/i:b5b7e731e5] by RL Dabney.

But....

I have several other prerogatives at the moment, such as getting Reymond's and Shedd's Systematics. (sigh) :no:


----------



## SmokingFlax (Sep 5, 2004)

I have neither the money or time... :no: 

If I could I certainly would though.


----------



## Mayflower (Sep 6, 2004)

The Collected Writings of James H. Thornwell" for $100.00 for a Limited Time.

I have had several strong encouragements to pursue the reprinting of The Collected Works of James H. Thornwell in four volumes. These are nearly impossible to find, and where they are found you can pay $250 per volume or more. 
THORNWELL, James Henley [1812-1862]. The Collected Writings of James Henley Thornwell. Edited by John B. Adger and John L. Girardeau. Richmond: Presbyterian Committee of Publication, 1871-1881. 

In four volumes. Vol. I. Theological; Vol. II. Theological and Ethical; Vol. III. Theological and Controversial; Vol. IV. Ecclesiastical. Pp. 659; 622; 817; 640. In addition: I have just had a brother offer to add a complete Bibliography of Thornwell's works that can be added to the set. 

My offer? I am willing to sell this set for $100.00 (plus s/h) for the first 400 sets ordered. I believe that the list price will be $225.00 for the set. 

We have already gotten over 70 commitments to this set in the first few hours. These would be smyth sewn, hardcover, shrink wrapped on acid free paper. > >Those who really want to see this work in print again at a reasonable price will need to get to work seeking to get these orders up as quickly as possible. This price of $100 is for booksellers and for individuals (only as a special pre-publication sale). 
Special Offer for Booksellers: If you order at least 10 sets at the above price you will be locked into that price as long as there are sets for me to sell. > >I am beginning negotiations with a printer and may need to have some of this money up-front to proceed with the project. I will NOT accept any money until I have decided to proceed with this set. 

Let me know if you are interested in Thornwell for $100. The sooner I hear the sooner the project can begin. I can see the possibility of having this ready to go by the middle of this Fall. 
Please let me hear from you... and please pass this offer on to your friends. 

Every blessing... 

Mike Gaydosh 

Solid Ground Christian Books >http://solid-ground-books.com >


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. Looks like a great deal. Thornwell was one of the Presbyterian theological giants of the 19th century.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 8, 2004)

Ordered mine...I've been looking for this set for a while. While I was visiting GPTS I inquired if they knew that Banner was planning on reprinting them. Come to find out the publisher that is offering this great deal is working closely with Greenville. Now if they'll just publish Thornwell's Life and Letters which is also out of print we'll be all smiles.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Sep 8, 2005)

Cvbbs has this set for 99.99 (it hasnt been this price since it was available for pre order). They are also having their annual 10% off sale, so for tomorrow only one could get the set shipped for under $100


----------

